

Show HN: (FREE) Course on Python REST API Development - akbar501
http://learn.exponential.io/courses/introduction-to-rest-api-development-in-python

======
chrisjames
The videos in this course are not playing to completion. They all seem to end
abruptly, often times mid-topic and even mid-sentence.

Maybe it's something I did incorrectly?

~~~
akbar501
There was an error in the LMS software. I have fixed the videos by re-
uploading everything.

